# Merry christmas



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Just wanted to wish each and everyone of you a very Merry Christmas. May all your holiday wishes and prayers come true. This is the last day to work before the holiday so I wanted to get my holiday message out while I had access to a computer. Be back on line Tuesday 12/27, Clarice.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Yule.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and everyone else as well!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas! (and Happy Yule)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Yule! ~ and welcome the return of the Oak King and light!

Merry Christmas! 

Be safe!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy Holidays guys! I use it to mean all the holidays, whatever yours is enjoy!


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Merrry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Happy Holidays for all of my fellow preppers! God bless! :kiss:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Happy Ho-Ho's to all of you! yea I'm a Baa Humbug guy but merry Christmas anyway!! and I pray we will have a better New Year for all ...*


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas an a Happy New Year yall!

Hopefully life will settle down a bit an I can spend more time here.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

*Merry Christmas to one and all.*

Even if I am not into religion I would like for everyone to have a very Merry Christmas and remember that as long as one persons knows who Jesus was he will live........:beercheer:


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and yours,,, may you be blessed now and in the future!


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

Merry Xmas to you and yours!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas,
With my prayer that none of our preperations are ever needed !


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to the entire PS amily.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas folks! 
(Ok.....Where are the cinnamon buns!!!)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to our entire PS family. :earthhug:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## patkinney1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

*Seasons Greetings!*

Seasons greetings! Happy holidays! Happy hannukah! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Jul to all of those at PS


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and wishes for a prosperous and peaceful New Year. I also hope and pray our preps are not needed anytime soon. 

Tim


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours. :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and wishes for a Happy New Year. :wave:

Too late for you, Clarice, so I hope you had a good Christmas. :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas to each of you as well.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to one and all!!!


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas. Wishing all of us a blessed and safe new year.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas! Boy, this is a Pennsylvania-heavy thread, isn't it?


----------

